# sin^-1?



## Guest (27. Apr 2004)

hi, 
wie kann man die umkehrung von sinus/kosinus ausrechnen lassen?
(weiss nicht mehr genau wie das heisst, was man halt auf dem taschenrechner mit shift+sin erreicht, also z.b. sin^-1 (1) = 90°). hab in der java.lang.math dazu keine funktion gefunden. wie macht man das?
thx


----------



## Anubis (27. Apr 2004)

Doch Math.arcsin(double a) ist die Umkerhfunktion zu Math.sin(double a). Aber Math.arcsin(double a) gibt einen Bogenmaß zurück!!!


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2004)

oh ok , d.h. das ganze funktioniert mit Math.toDegrees(Math.asin(double zahl));
danke


----------

